# Max Payne 3...



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone buying it?
Im still wondering if it worth buying, The game itself looks great but only one *HUGE* problem.

No regeneration heath...I mean really, rockstar always finds a way to **** up a good game on purpose.
I said i'll never buy another Rockstar after that Piece of crap game LA Noir but this still looks worth it even thought they think it's 2001 again with the non regeneration heath.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

What I need to know is....


will Max Payne 3 be worth 60 bux or should I just wait until the price lowers?


and LA Noire was a great game imo


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> What I need to know is....
> 
> will Max Payne 3 be worth 60 bux or should I just wait until the price lowers?
> 
> and LA Noire was a great game imo


I'll probably wait until it drops to $30. Now Farcry 3 looks worth $60, Hell ill pay $100 for that game if they raised the price...That's how you make a good game :yes

LA Noire Was seriously the worst game i've ever played lol. The game force you to win and it just.....****ty. Should have been $9.99 on PSN.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

successful said:


> Anyone buying it?
> Im still wondering if it worth buying, The game itself looks great but only one *HUGE* problem.
> 
> No regeneration heath...I mean really, rockstar always finds a way to **** up a good game on purpose.
> I said i'll never buy another Rockstar after that Piece of crap game LA Noir but this still looks worth it even thought they think it's 2001 again with the non regeneration heath.


How is Rockstar ruining it with no regeneration? The first 2 games worked fine without it. Well at least I think they didn't have it, its been a while since playing them.


----------



## ExiledAstronaut (Dec 6, 2011)

scooby said:


> How is Rockstar ruining it with no regeneration? The first 2 games worked fine without it. Well at least I think they didn't have it, its been a while since playing them.


I'm currently playing the first one to catch up a bit and you're right, you needed to take painkillers to get you're health back.

Personally i was so happy when i found out they're keeping that in, it's gonna be a day 1 purchase for me


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been waiting since I was halfway through MP2 for this to come out. I have never paid $60 for a video game because I'm usually so far behind that I'll pick something up until the game I want goes down in price (or Black Friday). But this time, I'm going to have to buy it the day it comes out if I have the time. 

Regenerative health or whatever isn't a huge deal to me. The painkillers kind of go with the story I think and I'd rather they keep it consistent with the other 2 as much as possible. 

Anyone know who the actual developers are? I think Rockstar is just the distributer but I could be wrong.


----------



## ExiledAstronaut (Dec 6, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I've been waiting since I was halfway through MP2 for this to come out. I have never paid $60 for a video game because I'm usually so far behind that I'll pick something up until the game I want goes down in price (or Black Friday). But this time, I'm going to have to buy it the day it comes out if I have the time.
> 
> Regenerative health or whatever isn't a huge deal to me. The painkillers kind of go with the story I think and I'd rather they keep it consistent with the other 2 as much as possible.
> 
> Anyone know who the actual developers are? I think Rockstar is just the distributer but I could be wrong.


Nope it's Rockstar. I think the old guys might be involved with it too, im not sure though.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

scooby said:


> How is Rockstar ruining it with no regeneration? The first 2 games worked fine without it. Well at least I think they didn't have it, its been a while since playing them.


It was cool back in 2003 because that was the norm for games but in 2012..It just needs regeneration like every other game worth buying today. cover system to generation works just fine. no reason to keep it old school style. That's just as worst as twisted metal still using the 90's style controls.

Walking around the map to find health before you die is just frustrating.
I just hope they don't limit the ammo too....


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

On a positive note...Just imaging how great the next GTA will look with the graphics or Max Payne 3 & The facial expression system of LA Noire...


----------



## luke87 (Feb 28, 2011)

I played Max Payne 1&2 so i will defiantly be getting Max Payne 3. The first 2 games worked fine with the painkillers and even the GTA games didn't have regenerating health as you needed to buy food to get it back, So i think people will come fine playing MP3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll probably just wait until the price drop or it goes platinum. 
I have 1&2 on steam that need playing through first.

I'm pumped for GTA5 though!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

L.A. Noire was an amazing game imo. It's a classic although the gameplay was lacking it is a game that was too fun to play through and I'll never forget it. 

I preordered Max Payne 3, it looks promising. Rockstar is one of the most consistently great dev teams out there, I have no idea what's behind your post lol.

I am worried about the multiplayer, the single player I'm sure will be great but I've gotten mixed opinions from people who've played multiplayer previews =/


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

to each his/her own, I thought LA noire was great.

The main thing stopping me from preordering Max Payne 3 is because I don't know the game length and there are no reviews available.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

successful said:


> No regeneration heath...I mean really, rockstar always finds a way to **** up a good game on purpose.
> I said i'll never buy another Rockstar after that Piece of crap game LA Noir but this still looks worth it even thought they think it's 2001 again with the non regeneration heath.


Ive not played La Noire yet but on both Red Dead Redemption and Grand theft auto there's a cover system which makes no health regeneration fine. Guessing this will be similar.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone buy it yet? I hear the story isn't very good but the gameplay is amazing. I wasn't huge on the Max Payne story anyways - just thought the first 2 were real fun shoot em ups.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Watch this guy on youtube, TETRANINJA. 
He always carries his playthroughs until the end.

Part 1 - Max Payne 3 - TetraNinja - Youtube.





He has done quite a few parts, check it out :um


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

This game has been getting some really good reviews, gonna have to get it


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Anyone buy it yet? I hear the story isn't very good but the gameplay is amazing. I wasn't huge on the Max Payne story anyways - just thought the first 2 were real fun shoot em ups.


Bought it. Can't tell if the story good yet only on the 2nd chapter.
Didn't expect it to be sooo....Story telling but it's seems good.

Would have been soo much better if there was regeneration health though. I keep dying every few minutes & have no idea to get painkillers. I guess you have to play the originals to understand and know how to play.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

successful said:


> Bought it. Can't tell if the story good yet only on the 2nd chapter.
> Didn't expect it to be sooo....Story telling but it's seems good.
> 
> Would have been soo much better if there was regeneration health though. I keep dying every few minutes & have no idea to get painkillers. I guess you have to play the originals to understand and know how to play.


If it's like the originals you will just need to find them in cabinets and lockers, etc. Then I assume (since controllers changed slightly) you just use the left or right bumper (it used to to be the white button I think?)


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

successful said:


> Bought it. Can't tell if the story good yet only on the 2nd chapter.
> Didn't expect it to be sooo....Story telling but it's seems good.
> 
> Would have been soo much better if there was regeneration health though. I keep dying every few minutes & have no idea to get painkillers. I guess you have to play the originals to understand and know how to play.


So this is the first game in like 10 years that I bought the day it came out. I think Halo 2 might have been the last one (ok so 8 years?).

So far it's awesome. A little strange as far as the story goes. But for a run and gun it's got everything you want. One of the best looking games I've ever played in my opinion!

Successful, as far as painkillers go check out the outline of the body on the bottom right - that's your health. As the red goes up you are getting closer to dying - there is a number in the middle of this outline, that's how many pain killers you have. Push UP on the D-Pad to use one (for 360).

I noticed there are some really difficult parts and then I got stuck on one part where I tried to push through but was supposed to wait for some of the story to take place. I must have died 20 times in a row since I wasn't supposed to be skipping that part. Other than that I'm part way through chapter 2 and cant wait to get home from work to keep playing!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> So this is the first game in like 10 years that I bought the day it came out. I think Halo 2 might have been the last one (ok so 8 years?).
> 
> So far it's awesome. A little strange as far as the story goes. But for a run and gun it's got everything you want. One of the best looking games I've ever played in my opinion!
> 
> ...


Yeah i finally found out how to find Painkillers. I had to look in rooms. 
The game is far from a run & gunner though (Which is annoying, Would have been even better if it was a run & gun game) Seems like you have to use the slow paced style duck & cover for every enemy. It's the only way to stay alive.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

successful said:


> Yeah i finally found out how to find Painkillers. I had to look in rooms.
> The game is far from a run & gunner though (Which is annoying, Would have been even better if it was a run & gun game) Seems like you have to use the slow paced style duck & cover for every enemy. It's the only way to stay alive.


Yeah, I guess I used that term lightly. I just mean there aren't any puzzles or anything like that. I'm so far behind on games I don't even know how to classify them anymore.

You definitely have to do the duck and cover thing but it seems that they designed the game so you can't hide out like in Gears of War. If I stay in one spot too long they start flanking me or just blow up the cover I'm using so in that sense it's sort of a run and gun to me - have to keep moving forward no matter what!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

OK i finally got a hang of the controls and learned how to play the game a little better. 
Just finished chapter 5 and entering chapter 6 & things starting to pick up more. 

Yeah I take back what i said before..This game is the ****..

Lol @ it beating Diablo 3 though. PC gamers must be pretty salty right now. They've been Waiting years for a simple *** point & click game with outdated graphics :haha


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just bought it today =) I jumped in multiplayer 1st and I'm still contemplating whether or not I should do a "Lets Play" with the entire story.

The multiplayer is ok. The game is extremely polished and fluid. The guns and movement feel amazing!

I can't wait to hop into the story. I already know I'm going to love it!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

^Yeah I played a few matches online and it was mehh.. Maybe it'll get better once i unlock gang wars. 

Max Payne 3 seems like one of those games that could have done without a Multiplayer. They should have shift the focus on adding an additional 3-4 hours to Story Mode & an Online Survival/Coop mode instead....Something like the modes in Uncharted 2.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll get it for PC, better graphics etc etc but kinda wish i had a console for pick up and play now.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh yeah and if anyone want Max Payne 1 for ps3 (might work for 360 too?) i have a code for it. Don't want it because the graphics will probably be horrible.

First person who type it in can have it.

Go to VVV

http://see.walmart.com/gamecenter/max-payne-3-redemption

Type in code:

6P7H-RQQS-J1NL-052V


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

successful said:


> OK i finally got a hang of the controls and learned how to play the game a little better.
> Just finished chapter 5 and entering chapter 6 & things starting to pick up more.
> 
> _*Yeah I take back what i said before..This game is the ****..*_
> ...


I'm really stoked that you are enjoying it. It's one of those things for me where the first two came out when I was really into games in high school so it's partially nostalgia that drew me to it. I will say thought that I find the game to be a lot of fun, challenging, and very fluid as far as gameplay and graphics go. Of course, I don't play enough new games to compare it to much. So I'm glad that other people who play more games can still enjoy it!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I ****ing ate the first two games, and cannot wait to delve into this as soon as I return from the store.


----------



## ShylyPolite (Apr 17, 2012)

I loved LA Noire, although it did annoy me that it was impossible to fail. That game could have been amazing if they took the time to expand the gameplay. I do hope they make a sequel and improve on it, they made a good start.

Back on topic, I've watched a couple of videos on YT for Max Payne, it looks ok but I won't be paying full price for it. Think this is one that you should rent.

Oh and about the regenerative health, that is one of the thing that I can't stand about most games. It makes them far too easy imo. I'm glad the painkillers are staying.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

successful said:


> Oh yeah and if anyone want Max Payne 1 for ps3 (might work for 360 too?) i have a code for it. Don't want it because the graphics will probably be horrible.
> 
> First person who type it in can have it.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Will be deciding factor whether or not Ill buy the 3rd and maybe even the second.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Thanks! Will be deciding factor whether or not Ill buy the 3rd and maybe even the second.


Keep in mind that the first one came out like 10 years ago so the graphics probably wont be nearly as good as you expect. Also, the number one thing that drove me nuts about the first one was the inverted controls - on 2 and 3 you can turn that off but I don't think there was a way to do that with the first one. Still a good game but the 2nd one really make this series worthwhile.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I still go on the original xbox sometimes so hopefully its not a problem.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

What's online multiplayer like? What exactly do you do? From what i read on ign they gave good reviews to the online multiplayer. But from you guys, it seems mediocre. Im skeptical on paying full price cuz of the short story line. But if online is good i might pick it up.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anyone beat 3 yet? I'm on chapter 6 I think and sort of hit a wall. Some of these areas are really tough to get through - luckily they help you out by giving you extra ammo and painkillers if you die enough times in one spot. 

I heard it's about 18 hours worth of gameplay, which would be awesome. The games that get into the 30 hour range are too involved for me, but I also hate when games are only like 8 hours long.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

When someone does complete it can they tell me how long it is, played through all of chapter 1 and im probably going to buy the second before getting the third.


----------



## MalyGolab (May 22, 2012)

successful said:


> Anyone buying it?
> Im still wondering if it worth buying, The game itself looks great but only one *HUGE* problem.
> 
> No regeneration heath...I mean really, rockstar always finds a way to **** up a good game on purpose.
> I said i'll never buy another Rockstar after that Piece of crap game LA Noir but this still looks worth it even thought they think it's 2001 again with the non regeneration heath.


Rockstar Games is a publisher, not a developer. That's something that most people get confused over, when seeing the logo on multiple games. LA Noire's game developer/studio (Team Bondi) was eventually closed down, so there's little to no hope that we'll see a sequel (at least not from the same staff). Max Payne is by another game developer. The point is, don't expect perfection if you see one of the games published by Rockstar Games to turn out fine.

And, yes, LA Noire was a pretty fun game, though it did have its fair share of flaws (like the driving and shooting mechanics, which certainly could have used more polish). It was also a bit on the short side for not having multiplayer or no real open world gameplay. As for MP3, it looks like it's got everything you'd want out of a third-person shooter: great story, great combination of old & new bullet time gameplay, awesome, innovative multiplayer modes, etc.


----------



## PostieGamer (May 26, 2012)

I've already pre-ordered it and its the only game I've pre-ordered for full price in a loooong time. I'm glad they're keeping the health system and I hope there's at least a setting that mimics the unforgiving difficulty of the previous games, especially the first one. Most games I've played recently are incredibly easy even on hard difficulty settings, the exception being Dragons Dogma. I find games are much more rewarding the harder they are once you finally complete them as long as the death system is not game breaking. (For example Too Human's long drawn out, pointless death sequence)


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I've watched a playthrough of it and it's hardly revolutionary I'm afraid. FPS' need to be multiplayer these days to even be remotely re-playable. :b 

Otherwise it will be the type of game where you play it once and then it just sits on the shelf...not worth the money IMO. :um


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

max payne 3 is a overall good game but my problems is the slo mo bullet time is not as good in this game and the slo mo is really needed in this game because the enemies are alot tougher even on easy, i hate that max has to protect people or provide cover in this game when in the first two games, max was all by himself, it's so frustrating when you have that other cop with you and he doesnt help at all and the ammo count is pathetic, really need it going into a large group of enemies


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

ohionick said:


> max payne 3 is a overall good game but my problems is the slo mo bullet time is not as good in this game and the slo mo is really needed in this game because the enemies are alot tougher even on easy, i hate that max has to protect people or provide cover in this game when in the first two games, max was all by himself, it's so frustrating when you have that other cop with you and he doesnt help at all and the ammo count is pathetic, really need it going into a large group of enemies


I think everything you stated there is needed to make the game more difficult for the die hard Max Payne fans. I hate all games when you have to throw out covering fire or protect someone, but it's part of the challenge and so far it hasn't bothered me in MP3.

As far as the lack of bullets go, I guess I'm just used to it from the "horrer genre" games I tend to gravitate towards. Ammo is always scarce in order to convey the helpless feeling to the player. Also, I think they made the slo mo not quite as slow in the game because in the first 2 you could honestly walk through the whole game in bullet time and it wasn't a challenge really. Now you still have it but with drunk/painkiller addicted Max it's not as useful.

I understand your arguments but I just think that there are reasons behind a lot of that in this case. Either way, I'm only through the 8th chapter but I really like this game. I'll play through it at least once more on a more difficult setting.


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

Is it just me, or does this game run horribly on PC.


----------

